# Steerer tubes?



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Just wondering, as I'm trying to scrape together a couple hundred more bucks, how much steerer tube is left on a BD bike? I'm probably going for a Windsor Fens, Knight, or the MB Sprint (if it doesn't sell out before I have enough in the "piggy bank"). Or unless they drop something new on the website in the next month or so...


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

So far with all the bikes I've put together from them and what I've seen on the streets, it's always just like in the pictures.


----------



## brandall10 (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe my carbon tube on my Ti Le Champ had 4cm of risers stock.


----------

